# Hex Update



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Home - The Official Site of The Hex Investigation

As of 12-14-2011
Investigation of the disappearance and death of Hex
* Interim necropsy report received
* Sheriff closed their investigation
* Full necropsy report has been received
* *Toxicology reports received indicating methamphetamine in Hex's body * 
* Forensic interpretation/opinion pending
* Hex's body being held at University of Illinois Veterinary College laboratory until their investigation is complete
* Hex's memorial service is pending
* ISAQCA investigation is active: ISA QCA - Quad City Area - Home - Investigative Services Agency QCA


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jane! I sent a note to mods asking to update his other thread. I hope they do so people see the whole thing.

I hope the authorities reopen this case as there are illegal drugs involved.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I thought the other thread was locked, so started this, if it needs to be moved please do so. Very disturbing news.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

This is so sad...I went to the page and read his story.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

as if beating the life out of the dog wasn't enough, they gave it METH!?! UGHHHH


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I thought the other thread was locked, so started this, if it needs to be moved please do so. Very disturbing news.



That thread is locked but I think mods can still edit??


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully that is a bit of info for people to chew on that said al made the story up.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The other thread was getting into territory that doesn't belong on the board. People can read it but it'll stay locked and this new one will suffice for updates on the case.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This story _literally_ turns my stomach and then to find out meth was in his system. I have no words for this whole case.....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hopefully the poor dog was unconcious froom the drugs before they beat him, I hope nothing but pure evil on these bastards that take their hatred of someone out on a poor innocent dog, it breaks my heart to think what Hex must have been thinking.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow...there are some low-lifes on this plant that is for sure. I hope Hex's killer is brought to justice.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Hopefully the poor dog was unconcious froom the drugs before they beat him,


Per the autopsy, his bones were broken AFTER he was already dead.

The potential charges are piling up...

1) Stealing
2) Animal Cruelty
3) Lying to police about hitting him with a car (someone called the police and stated this) So is that interfering with an investigation or is that filiing a false report
4) Possession of illegal drugs


----------

